# Dremel Polishing - One And For All!



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've seen tons of threads on this in my years on 'ere, but none seem to reach a 'yes or no' conclusion.

So, I'm thinking about buying a dremel multi-tool (Â£20 give/take) and a set of these;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/32-PIECE-POLISHING-KIT-HOBBY-TOOL-DREMEL-POLISHING-PASTE-ACCESSORIES-/150930946895?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item23242f7b4f

All I'm thinking is using them to polish up my steel Seiko's. Anything more expensive goes to my watchmaker, this is strictly to mess about with my low-end stuff.

I know the small diameter of the wheels and high RPM doesn't combine well on soft metals, but would a set like that be ok for decent quality stainless steel?

Â£30 seems a reasonable investment, otherwise it's Â£150 or so for the lowest price decent quality polishing wheel with 4" mops and this is just for tinkering, not professional finishing!

I thank you! :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i read a few recommendations online before i bought my multitool and i settled on this one for a sixth of the price of a dremel

350662655425


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm kind of thinking the small polishing mops won't last two minutes. I'd also get mops that were at least as wide as the bracelet to get a more even finish.

When we polished stainless the initial work was with silicon carbide paper of various grades and was done on a machine with water flowing on to it to stop it over heating. The final polish also was done with the abrasive material in a solution to lubricate it. Stainless can burn leaving the surface ever so slightly blued.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

same kit Aldi for Â£3 keep your eye open


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Haggis said:


> same kit Aldi for Â£3 keep your eye open


Tells you everything you need to know

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Imo dremels spin to fast and most likely burn up the polishing medium, I prefer using a quick release chuck pistol drill.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ive been using one of the cheaper no name brand 'dremmels' for years with variable speed setting , no problems at all and using the felt wheels in that kit (forget the mops) plus blue steel compound i can get a mirror finish easily.

*the proper steel compound is rock hard like plastic and needs to be melted onto the felt wheel , so you do need some heat to keep it at a working temperature.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a bench grinder with a polishing kit (about Â£20 from eBay) - the grinder wasn't expensive, about Â£50 IIRC, but you can get them more cheaply.

The advantages are that I have speed control, it can run quite slow if needed, it's solid so I can press against it with an even pressure and the mops are wide enough to leave a good even finish.

If you have the space for a proper polisher, that's the kiddy, but I'm never interested in bringing cases back to "as new" condition, just improving them whilst keeping a vintage look, so the grinder with the polishing kit is a good compromise, and has the added advantage that I can use abrasive pads (or even brass brushes) for graining work (although I do most of these by hand)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a couple of Dremels. Both are the 3000 model, mains operated and I wouldn't bother with the cordless ones. Use them all the time for polishing etc.

I'd buy a proper polishing kit that has hard felt wheels (as well as a soft one for buffing) and a couple of different grades of polishing compound. This would be a good starter kit: http://www.moleroda.com/acatalog/Kit21.html


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm looking at this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370847282489?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I've used FERM tools before and they seem ok.

It'll be used for polishing metal but also crystal- the kit Paul mentions above looks good for the metal, but how about the glass? There are kits on ebay...

Ta,

Alex.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

polishing glass? you have to remove the whole surface area to get a scratch out from mineral glass, takes hours and if you are not careful you will get local distortion. Better replacing the glass. Sapphire although you can buy diamond grit it is still not worth doing. Plastic acrylic is easy with polywatch, but using a power tool with this could be a disaster.

For polishing steel they are fantastic, but use the right paste, the green one from Aldi in the kit for Â£3 is great.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

apm101 said:


> I'm looking at this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370847282489?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> ...


thats the one i bought


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Right, well I've just bought this little polishing set for a fiver!!

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Power%20Tool%20Accessories/Buffing%20&%20Polishing/Polishing%20Set/d80/sd2694/p58727

Drills are one thing we're not short of in my house, so I'll give these a go and see if they're any use.


----------

